# Bile VS. Angel.



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Good day,Everyone! This is the begining of a joint-story between me and VixusKragov,he is teaching me the way of the writer,so don't freak out when he posts,okay?*

The newly promoted Plague Lord,Festus Loki, stared lustfully out at the Space Hulk.His Pestilaan cruiser,the "Jaded Death", slowly orbited it,searching for any other ships that could be lurking around his new prize.Suddenly, he felt a presence behind him,and he turned around to see one of his advisors, Heth Loki. Festus looked him over, examining the mottled green robe draped over his form.The Mark 7 armor was inscribed with symbols of Chaos to increase the man's psychic powers. The man bowed, hood falling even farther and enshrouding his face in darkness.

"My lord,we are almost ready to board the Hulk.Your chosen are assembling as we speak."

"Excellent!" Festus hissed, a gurgle rising from his throat in a joyous tone."Soon I will claim whatever prize awaits me aboard this blasted scrap heap. It's taunting me with those delicious waves, the bastard!"

Indeed, those waves were the only reason the Sons of Bile had any interest in the Space-hulk.Ever since the Hulk had drifted into the System,it had been emitting very strong psy-waves. Eventually, these waves gained the attention of the Sorcerers of Lord Bannon's entourage,whom deemed them far too important to leave for the unworthy.Thus, Bannon sent a small force to investigate.

As Festus began walking into the bowels of the ship,Heth lurked in his shadow. Festus began to feel the the effects of the ritual below more clearly,the air becoming colder, frost cracking over the pestilent walls, their putrid stench dimming.

"Heth, you fool! Where have you misplaced my weapons now?"

"They are being prepared by the Slaves now, sire." The Sorcerer kept his tone measured so as not to anger his lord.

Festus scoffed."Make it quick. I do not trust slaves with my unholy armaments."

Festus began to clench and unclench his fist, anxious to proceed with the raid for the Space-Hulk's treasure.

Soon the duo found their way to a large,open chamber,with huge pillars made of stone and engraved with the symbol of Nurgle. In the middle of this room stood a tall,robed figure, three circles inscribed on the floor around him.Each circle contained a rotting stack of bodies that seemed to rapidly decompose as the figure chanted.After taking in the fantastic stench of decay, Festus looked around to make sure all his Brothers were present.

Near the far right of the room stood his Command squad,5 elite warriors sworn to his service,each wearing a uniform mimicking the Plague Lord's own advisor. All were armed with Chain-blades and Plasma pistols to support him in combat, and all went into battle ready to die for their master's convienence. 

Next to them he saw Squad Pox, led by his Herald,Megard Zaxpion. Zaxpion was unlike the eight Marines under his command,as he chose to go without the hood and his helm.This choice served to convey the glory of the festering infectious wounds covering his face, along with many boils.Each seemed to be filled with what could be compared to acid. Like his master,he seemed rather impatient,fiddling with his Plague-Fist's power cables.

Next to him stood the Apothecary attached to his squad,Gillian Sail,whom wore a dark crimson robe instead of the "Normal" green version.Gillian stood there patiently,his chain-blade on his hip and his Mark-8 Power Armour humming softly.

Lord Festus was torn away from his observations when three slaves appeared next to him,bowing to the ground,and presented his weapons.His power mace,"Death of Lies" and his Master crafted Bolt-pistol seemed to shine with an unholy glow, hungry for the blood of the Plague Lord's enemies.

As soon as he picked up his weapons,the silent whispers of the figure in the middle of the room became louder until it seemed as if he was yelling.The stacks of corpses seemed to melt before the assembled warriors,the flesh flowing into a pool in front of the figure,leaving only skeletons behind.

The pool started to float into the air,the gory liquid flowing around for several minutes until taking the shape of a large circle.Soon a vile stench began to emit from this portal,even worse then what the stacks of bodies had been letting off.

The Sons of Bile delighted in this stench,while the slaves began to claw at their noses,trying to stop this unholy stench, the very whiff burning their nostrils.Heth,seeing this as an insult,bathed them in unholy bile,their screams muted as their vocals burnt and their organs spasming as they dissolved. Many did not have time to register the pain before they fell, dead.

The Figure was now hovering above the ground,green energy flowing from his hands to the circle.

Then Suddenly,it all stopped.

The floating psyker fell to the ground in a Green heap,breathing heavily.

"Brother!" Heth shouted,clearly worried that the ritual may of been to much for him,he then ran up and pulled him up into a crouch,"Jasim,are you okay?" 

The figure,now known as Jasim,responded with a torrent of vomit before looking towards Lord Festus and hoarsely forcing out,"The ship..is prepared. We...may...board the Hulk." Shortly after, he fell to the deck, lost in unconsiousness. 

"Excellent! Heth,take him to his quarters and allow him to rest,then report to me."Festus turned to his men.

"Brothers,it now begins.We shall search this Hulk from edge to edge,and if anyone would try to deny us our prize.." Festus' voice gained a dark tone,"..then we shall share with them the gifts of Nurgle."

With that,he and his men began to march towards the landing bay,prepared to search the entire Space Hulk and to crush anything in their path.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

The ship sped through the Warp, ripping out of it's heretical grasp. A great figure filled the forward viewports as the ceramite blinders descended, a mass of ships. Fused together from long lost battles, the stories they could tell could fill libraries. The Space Hulk was small for it's type, only the size of a small moon.

Sergeant Darius Vallidus cared not for it's histories- he cared for the mission it represented. Imperium probes had detected high levels of Warp energy coming from within the Hulk, a dangerous phenomenon. The Venris Angelus' forces were leaving the system near it, and so they were assigned to investigate.

The Frigate's Captain, Raphael Boreas, turned from his command post, observing the Space Marines before him. A Tactical Squad of the Venris Angelus, each brandished some form of melee weapon, and their true faces were almost never seen.

The crew was uneasy with their presence- the two Librarians among them did nothing to help. Captain Boreas would be lying to himself if he said he didn't fear them as well. They could crush a normal man's head with a squeeze, and the Librarians could put a pebble through a man's armor with little effort. They were fearsome, powerful. And they were leading him to his likely death, to this Emperor-forsaken Space Hulk.

Ship chatter surrounded the Captain."Approach vector acquired. Moving to the western side of the Space Hulk. Shall I bring us in, Captain?"

Captain Boreas glanced to the leader of the group, Darius. He nodded. "Take us in, fast and quick." He looked to Darius. "We'll remain in orbit until the Angelus' mission is complete."

"Yes sir, moving on the appro- Captain! Enemy ship in orbit. Looks like they're docking with the outside of the ship!"

"Surveyor! Report!"

"Pestilaan-Class Light Cruiser sir! Boarding action inadvisable, high risk of Nurgle's Rot. Superior firepower."

"Damn! Take us around to the other side of the Space Hulk, the mass should block it's sensors. Astropath Azrael! Send out a message to any nearby Imperium ships, encoded and on a secure line. Ask for help, give specific co-ordinates."

Captain Boreas turned to Sergeant Darius. "We'll have to duck further in-system if we're spotted. We don't have the firepower to stand a chance against them. Keep your Techmarine in constant communication and we should be able to pick you up when needed."

Sergeant Darius nodded, several of the Battle-Brothers under his command shifting uneasily at this news.

The ship closed in on the Space Hulk, carefully docking with what remained of a Lunar-Class Cruiser. 

Sergeant Darius' squad moved forward, him at the lead followed by the Librarians, 13 battle-brothers, along with the Chaplain, Terminator, and a Techmarine. Their boots resonated throughout the docking bay, and the soft hum of Darius' power sword and the Librarians' force swords contrasted with the low growl of the Battle-Brothers' chainswords, and Sergeant Darius grimly smiled. They were strong, instruments of Sanguinius' will.

A click of the throat activated the squad-vox. "Forward, brothers, for Sanguine blood and Neurian glory."

Darius tightened his grip on his power sword as the airlock's door slid open with an explosive hiss. The Librarian's force swords jerked in their hands at the sudden blast of Warp Energy, and the squad's Terminator brought his Storm Shield up. The techmarine's mechandendrites twitched nervously, and the Battle-Brothers collectively thumbed their chainswords' ignition.They could all feel it, like the crackle in the air before a thunderstorm.Vile. Ancient.

The Chaplain began to recite Sanguinius' Prayer.

_“The Angelus stand to defend you, sire. All of us will unflinchingly place ourselves between you and the war’s desolation. We are the greatest humans ever born – we are the flame of Humanity where the rest of the galaxy is just the spark. In centuries of warfare, against the vileness of the alien, the lies of the heretic, the foulness of the mutant, we have never known fear. We will strike down your enemies with the divine guidance of your glory, and shall never back down."_

((I know that the quote is Sanguinius talking to the Emperor, but time can throw quotes into chaos.))


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Everything had been going well enough after they boarded the Space-Hulk,or to be more precise,a Destroyer class escort ship.Lord Festus had immediately ordered Megard to take his men and search the ship,as they would be unable to get any real work done until their Sorcerers joined them on the Hulk and Festus ,along with his honor guard, had to place canisters of various diseases around the ship,so Megard took his men down the long corridors,searching every room they came upon and marking their way by having their Bile-spewer specialist spray the walls.

Soon though,Squad Pox came across a hallway that stood out from the others,while the hallways of the Destroyer were smooth with burned out glow-globes sticking out at normal intervals,this hallway seemed...different.
It had the same general feel as the Destroyer ship,but it seemed to have far more intricate designs on the walls,looking closer,Megard saw that they showed scenes of the false-emperor triumphing over the glory of chaos!

"Disgusting heresy!"Megard raved before punching a hole in that section of wall with his plague-fist,the sound echoing down the corridors.

"Stop you fool!"Gilian hissed, appearing next to him as soon as the hole appeared,"Are you trying to let whatever lurks here know that we are here?"

"Be silent,Apothecary!"Megard retorted,"How do you expect me to respond to such lies?"

"Not like a-wait...do you hear that?"Gilian pulled back,taking off his helmet,revealing his heavily infected scars and unnatural boils,and looked towards the end of the hallway,where it diverged into two paths.

"These waves are affecting your hearing now?",Megard chuckled,"You must not be as favored with Nurgle as I thought you were."

Gilian shot him a cold glare,and before he could give a retort,a marine with a auxpex and a bloated stomace spoke up.

"Honored one,"the marine began,"I am picking up new signals on the auxpex,approximately 19 figures."

"What? Tell me how far away they are,Valin!"Megard hastily commanded.

"According to these readings...not far."the one now known as Valin responded,slight surprise filled his voice,"The figures are getting closer...by Bannon's unholy boil! 20 more figures! There closing in!"The slight surprise changed to shock as the 39 figures changed 50,and the 50 changed to 60.

Before Megard could give a command,another marine,this one armed with a Chain-sword and bolt pistol,shouted out,"Orks charging!"

Megard and Gillian quickly turned their heads to see around 60 Ork Boyz running forward from the left passage way,a Nob running ahead of the mob,it's face covered in so many stitches that any other features were impossible to make out,each one yelling their challenge at a ear-splitting volume.

"WAAAGH!"

Squad Pox reacted quickly,pushing the activation rune of their Chain-swords and rushing forward to meet the foe,each returned the challenge with a battle cry as old as fear itself.

"Buboes, phlegm, blood and guts! Boils, bogeys, rot and pus! Blisters, fevers, weeping sores! From your wounds the fester pours!"

When they collided with the horde,they did so with massive effect,bolts exploding brains and Chain-blades taking off arms,and a wave of bile spreying into the mass of orks,melting their skin and causing their hardy organs to fail.

But the Orks fought with all the ferocity their race was known for,some using their decapitated arms as weapons when their primitive choppas broke under the Traitor's unholy armor,and some of their blows finding their mark,hitting the soft joint armour.
A scream and popping sound was heard as the Nob pinned Valin against a wall with it's crude hamma, lifting it's shoota to deliver a killing blow.

"Stay off him,disgusting cur!"Megard shouted with protective hatred,his Plague-fist emitting green lightning and the many verses proclaiming the glory of sickness glowing with arcane power as he slammed it into the Nob's side,pushing him back 10 feet and causing him to fall to the floor.

The Nob quickly got up,seeming hardly fazed by the blow,even though there was a messy hole where the side of his chest shuld of been,and said...

"Yoz smell like a squig's arse,but yoz ded 'ard,dis is going to be a gud fight!WAAAGH!" The Nob rushed Megard,his hamma raised above his head and his shoota forgotten on the ground,he clumsily swung down at Megard's head,but he skillfully dodged the blow before delivering an uppercut to the beast's jaw and kicking him in the stomach with his armored boot.

The Nob looked rather dazed,and was missing a part of it's chin,but simply laughed and charged again,this time swinging down faster,Megard was unable to dodge the strike and took the blow full to the shoulder,causing a deep dent in the Armour,then it delivered a vicious blow to his head,sending him back a few feet and opening the flesh of his fore-head.

Megard found himself unable to keep the smile off his face.


He slowly got up,before taunting, "Come ork,we shall re-enact the battle of Fungi!" before charging up, ducking under a ill-timed swing and delivering a hard blow to its chest,he saw the warm blood flow down his armour,and that simply fueled his next move,he pulled his fist out of the beast's torso,immeadialy taking out his bolt pistol and blowing apart it's knees.

He watched it fall into a crouch,not even an Ork's strong bones could withstand a close-range bolt to the knees,and he grabbed it's head with his Plague-fist,puting his foot upon the monster's shoulder before pulling.
At first there were little results,just screaming,curtsey of the Nob,but then, Megard heard it.

_RIP_

He laughed as the head came free,the Nob's body simply falling to the ground as a torrent of dark blood pooled around it's stump.

"Brothers!"Megard howled,raising his prize above his head,"*NURGLE IS WITH US*!"

"Oy,da boss iz ded! Wot do we do know?" a rather dim ork asked,noticing the absence of their leader,before a well placed bolt silenced him forever.

"Aw zog dis! LEG IT BOYZ!" with that,the last dozen orks fled back down the passage way,some tripping over the bodies of the fallen in their hast to retreat.

After checking the clumps of bodies for any survivors,Squad Pox regrouped in the center of the corridor.

"No deaths to report,thank Nurgle,only some small wounds and damaged armour,but nothing that can't be fixed."Gillian reported,his Robe tarnished with Orkish blood and his Chain-Blade still deep in the skull of a nearby boy,the only wounds he had suffered was a long gash across his bald forehead and several rips in his robe.

"Very good,and what of Valin? Is he alright?" Megard asked,not seeing him in the circle of warriors surrounding him.

"I am fine,honored one."Valin responded slowly and calmly as he lifted himself up from where he had fallen,his robe heavily ripped and the armour of his chest destroyed,revealing the organs that were spilling out.

"It appears you have suffered some damage,little brother." Megard offhandedly commented before turning back to the rest of his squad with a large grin on his face,"That was fantastic! I have not gotten to fight in weeks!"He bellowed,then,raising his newly acquired Ork head,continued "Nurgle has even blessed me with a new trophy! That was a good battle indeed!" Meagard finished with a joyful cough.

"I am glad you enjoyed it,for now we have alerted the entire damn Hulk to our presence!" Gilian complained,clearly annoyed with the entire battle.

Megard simply waved him off,"Bah,let them come,I will spread the plague to every one of these green bastards if I have to!"he pleged,suddenly gaining a more serious tone of voice,he commanded,"Now,we shal-" he was suddenly interrupted when the squad vox channel chimed to life.

"Megard! What by the Pus of Ulkair was that sound?" Festus' sickly voice raged into the squad's ears.

"Nothing my lord,we just ran into Orks while searching the Hulk,no losses." Megard responded in a neutral and stedy voice,not wanting to risk his master's famous rage.

"Bah,it does not matter,report back to me immediately,Heth and Jasim have joined us and we can now truly begin our search! This Hulk will not keep me from my prize long now...." Festus dictated,twisted glee filling his voice at the mention of the Hulk's treasures.

"Yes my lord,we shall not keep you waiting." Megard replied in measured voice before hearing the vox link cut off.

"Come my brothers,it seems our mission is about to really begin."Megard sighed ,summarizing the thoughts of every member of Squad Pox before he began following the trail of Bile on the wall back to where they began.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

The Angelus continued to move through the Hulk, the halls darkening with each turn. The walls, once glorious with the depictions of holy battles, were tainted with blood. Brother-Captain Darius scraped off some of the blood with a finger, examining it. Old. Human.He scowled.

Metal clanging sounded in the distance, barely detectable even with his implants. He held up a hand, gesturing for the squad to follow him, and began to move down the corridor.

"Wat waz dat! Dem smelly bigguns kilt da boss!"

"Orks..."

He ran down the corridor, turning into a dozen Orks. He gripped his power sword with both hands, letting momentum carry him forward, and sunk it into the head Ork's stomach, wrenching it up to split the Ork nearly in half. Ulrik slammed his Storm Shield into an Ork's face, the Ork sent sprawling backward. As he brought down his Thunder Hammer, the Ork's armor shattered, and it burst into giblets.

The remiaining Orks frantically turned on their heels. "Mur bigguns! Go da odder way!"

Darius grinned. "Xavier. Aurio."

The two Librarians stepped forward, raw Warp energy channeling through them and out their fingertips. The Orks were reduced to black stains on the floor.

Battle-Brother Barkael looked to Darius. " Ork forces were not expected Captain. They were running from something- the Chaos forces must have already deployed."

Aurio laughed. "More to cleanse, then."

Vidius flicked his mechadendrites."Our objective is the source of the psychic waves. Chaos forces are secondary."

Argus slammed his Crozius Arcanum on the ground. "To cleanse this place of the Chaos taint is not secondary! It is our holy duty to Sanguinius and the Emperor!"

Darius frowned, watching how the Ork's bootprints went off to a corridor on the right. "Enough. Xavier, in which direction is the Warp-presence originating from?"

"To the left, Brother-Captain."

"Their only reason for being here would be to secure that which we are searching for. Vidius, set up trip explosives on the right corridor. The rest of you, ready yourselves for battle."

**********
As they moved down the left corridor, they could begin to hear a distant low hum, offset by the sound of Ork roars. A panel burst out from the walls in front of Darius, and Gretchin began to pour out.Their nasally snarls filled the hallway, as they jumped onto the Angelus' forms.

Darius grabbed the Gretchin scratched at the visor on his helmet, slamming him to the floor and impaling him with his power sword. He grabbed another's skull, slamming it into the wall and crushing it's cranium.

Ulrik slammed his Thunder Hammer to the ground, the shock wave throwing many of the Gretchin from their holds on the Angelus' armor. Quick work was made of the vermin, the squeal and growl of chain against bone and flesh their funeral choir.

There was no time to celebrate, as a roar came from down the corridor. "Get da skorcha!!" Flame lit the corridor, rampaging towards the Angelus only to meet the dome of psychic protection brought up by the Librarians. As the skorcha stopped briefly, the dome went down and the Angelus charged forward.

It happened in an instant, chainswords revving as shootas were armed. The Orks were torn to pieces, the lucky few shots pulled off slamming into the armor of the Angelus, one slamming into Brother Barkael's helmet, knocking it from it's place. 

The skorcha's operator was cut down by Brother Barkael, but it's finger seized around the trigger, flame spewing over the corridor and setting Battle-Brother Barkael's bare head aflame. His skin's changed hardiness was no match for the burning Promethium it was drenched in, nor were the man's implanted organs as it burned down his throat and through his body, destroying him from the inside out.

His screams chilled Darius' to the core. As he burned alive, the filtration system in Darius' helmet could not keep out the stench of his burning flesh, the advanced visor could not block the sight of the man's flesh fusing with his armor, and the implants in his ear could not keep out the crackle and pop of him burning alive. Barkael fell to the floor, and did not move.Nothing in Darius' training could have prepared him for the sight of his brothers dying.

Darius could not let him continue to suffer, his body's implants prolonging his suffering.

"Sanguinus, give me the strength to carry out this deed, and Brother, grant me forgiveness for what I am about to do.The End will be swift, and the Eternal Gates swing wide for you. Your duty is done, and I must now do mine."

Darius drew his Storm Bolter, turned, aimed. Battle-Brother Barkael fell to the ground, his screams and suffering silenced.

The squad collected over their fallen brother, each offering a quick prayer for his eternal soul. 

"We shall harvest his gene-seed on the return from this forsaken place. Do not let his death be in vain, Brothers."

And so they continued, deeper into the recesses of the ship.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Lord Festus breathed in deeply, his blighted lungs making it sound like a rasp, and took in the scent of decay and blood Squad Pox had brought with them, before breaking into a small grin, showing his many rotted and diseased teeth

"Well, now that Megard and the rest of our brothers are here, we can now begin our hunt! Heth, Jasim! Where are the waves strongest?" Festus asked, turning to the bowing psykers.

"My lord," Heth began, " The waves seem to grow stronger as we go farther into the Space Hulk. It would be logical to conclude that ou.....your prize is located around the center of the ship."

"That is all?" Festus deadpanned, the grin leaving his face and his tone sounding incredulous," We have this great prize ahead of us, just for the taking, and all we have to do is _walk_?"

"My lord, a thousand pardons, but from the data I have collected so far, this Hulk is infested with the vile Green-skin!" Gillian joined in, trying to stay as polite as possible while informing his master of the masses of xenos blocking their path.

"Your point, brother?"

Talking slowly as to give him time to chose the right words, Gillian explained,

"These large amounts of Orks could prove....problemous to our quick maneuvering around this vessel and may even try to take the artifact for themselves..."

The only response he was given was the sickly sound of a joyful cough.

"Ah, little Gillian, I expected Orks to be on the Hulk, when are they not?" Festus admitted before continuing, "That is why my honor guard and I went to plant the toxin-bombs, one push of a button and I shall unleash a poison that will teach the Orks not to interrupt their betters!" he explained while fingering the detonation rune with his armored hand.

Gillian now understood why his lord was so unworried about the Orks,but one question still plagued him.

"Then why do we not simply detonate it now?" Gillian asked, his voice regaining his neutral tone.

"Gillian, are you not an Apothecary? Surly you know the answer to that question. When toxin-bombs explode, they cause a large amount of noise, this noise will almost certainly attract a horde of orks. Thus we must find a new position before we can grant our glorious gift to the Orks." Festus explained, excitement coloring his voice the prospect of sharing Nurgle's creations.

After he had finished explaining, Festus led his men down the path Squad Pox had taken, seeing it as the fastest route, and soon came into the chamber where the battle had taken place.

At this point, Megard ordered his brothers to secure a small perimeter, stopping at where the passage way diverged.
While Megard was doing this, Festus stood with Jasim and Heth, his honor guard having gone to help with the perimeter.

"My lord," Jasim began," Heth and I are feeling a echo of warp energy down the corridors, it feels...filtered."

"I thought I already told you, the Orks shall die when I detonate the Toxin-bombs. It matters not if they have psykers amongst them."

"We understand that because of your brilliance you have rendered the Orks doomed." Heth continued from where his Brother left off, "But the blasphemers do not take power from the warp, and even if they did, it would not be filtered." Heth explained, his raspy voice barely above a whisper.

"Then this is most troubling." Festus admitted as realization dawned on him," Keep an eye on the shadows, brothers, I have a bad feeling about this. But back to the mission, which way must we go now?"

"From how the waves are flowing, I believe we must go down the right passage way."

"I see." was all he said as he dismissed his advisers and turned towards his assembled forces, more specifically, A brother clad in a ripped up, bloody robe.
"Brother Ader!" Festus called,"Go scout the right passageway and report your findings to me." As he commanded this, the addressed marine did his master's bidding, rusted chain sword and debased bolt-pistol in hand.

He would of kept running, but he triped over a wire that went across the the passage...

_*BOOM*_​
The chamber lit up like a star as the explosion detonated, slamming the members of the nearby Squad Pox into the wall with a dull thud and sending the limbless and burnt body of Brother Ader back into the chamber.

"By the thousand poxes of Nurgle! What was that? Megard cursed as he got up from the ground, many of the boils on his face had burst when he hit the wall, causing heavy burning across his face and robe,further damaging both.

"Have the Orks learned to set traps?" A member of the honor guard asked as he readied his weaponry for an ambush.

"No brothers, that was not a Orkish explosion." Festus eased his men as walked up to the chamber,having been to far away to feel the effects of the shockwave,

"A Ork explosion would of been far louder, and much cruder." Festus explained, fury rising in his voice,"That type of trap is one very familiar to me, for it is commonly used by our Loyalist brethren, the slaves of the False-Emperor."

A hiss of ancestraly hatred emitted from the Sons of Bile at the uttering of the Great Deceiver.

"We must make these slaves pay for the death of our brother!" A marine, whose hood had been ripped from his head by the explosion revealing his dented helmet underneath, cried with many yells of agreement coming in response.

"Worry not, my kin, we are the chosen of Nurgle! Our vengeance is as inevitable as death itself!" Festus preached feverily as he lifted his Power Mace into the air and gestured to the fallen warrior of Nurgle.

"We shall recover our fallen brother's Gene-seed after the deed is done. But for now, we can not allow these slaves to escape retribution! With me Brothers!" Fetus yelled with zealous passion and began running towards the heavily charred corridor,the smell of burnt metal and death filling his nostrils as his men began to follow his lead, chanting the Promise of the Magget-king.

"_The bolts from our guns shall be as thick as flies on a corpse, our followers shall be as numerous as maggots on rotting flesh and news of our victory will spread through the armies of our enemies like a plague, and they will know Nurgle's embrace. This we promise. _"

They now knew their second mission, eliminate or convert the loyalists, and they gleefully began this new duty to the sweet music of exploding toxin-bombs.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Darius turned as he realized Xavier had lagged behind. The man was concentrating, focusing on something. 

"Brother-Captain, I believe the Traitors have psykers on board. I felt something like a...presence. It is safe to assume they felt the same."

"Acknowledged. We need to keep moving then."

An explosion echoed from down the corridor. Angry shouts followed, and then chanting, in unison with faint bursts and hissing. 

"What in the name of Sanguinius is that?"

Vidius held up his arm, observing the auspex set into his armor. "Tox-readings reveal faint traces of some sort of poison...growing larger by the minute. They've set off some sort of poisonous gas!"

"Direct your helm's systems to heavy filter, Brothers."

Aurio looked to him. "We'll be heading towards the same target now, sir. Likely the same path."

"Aye. Vidius, set up regular traps, hidden as best you can to eliminate as many as possible. "

"Would you prefer motion-activated Fire Bombs or motion-activated hallucinogens?"

"Fire bombs. Make them loud to divert Orks from our positions."

"Aye aye Captain."

He began setting up a trap to send Fire Bombs at the enemy when they passed a certain point, at the site of the Ork attacks. As we waited for him to finish his work, I began to think of a battle plan. Move down further, dealing with any Orks...get to the source first, take up defensive positions and wait for the Nurgle Traitors. 


"It's done."

"Good. Let's continue moving then."

We began to descend further into the ship, darkness swallowing us and the far-off Ork roars warning us of dangers to come...


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Soon the twisted battleforce arrived in a long chamber littered with ork bodies, but what drew the attention of the Sons of Bile was the burned, power-armored corpse in the middle of the room. Lord Festus, along with his herald and advisers, gathered around to study the body, Squad Pox and the Honor-guard drifting behind them, wary of any traps.

"Hm, so this is what we are up against? The armour faintly reminds me of those whoresons, the Blood Angels, yet I have never encountered these warriors before." said Jasim as he prodded the body with his staff.

"Neither have I, but they are of no threat to us if they lose one of their own so easily." Chuckled Meagard as he spat on the corpse's armour, causing a small hole as the acidic liquid met the armour.

"Do not be so quick to judge, my herald. These cowards may hold surprises yet." Said Festus as he studied the fallen warrior, taking special interest in the gene-seed area. "Gillian, when we defeat the loyalist dogs I want you to take their Gene-seed, it will serve as a fine tribute to Lord Bannon.

Gillian's eyes widened as he heard this, it was the duty of every apothecary to collect the unholy gene-seed of their brothers, but to liberate a gene-seed from a loyalist chapter, even a small amount, would earn him a grand amount of respect when they returned to the Bile Worlds.

"Of course, my lord!" he said excitedly,"But what are we to do with this body?" he asked while gesturing to the fallen son of Sangiounous.

"I grow tired of these cowards running from me, liberate this warrior's seed and display it on my armour. If they have any self-respect they will stay and fight when they see it." Festus explained as he looked down the corridor, looking for any sign of traps.

The deranged doctor nodded as he began his work, as he did this Festus began to think of his next move.

_"The blind loyalists seem to enjoy hiding behind traps. There is no dought they have layed even more for us, I refuse to lose another Battle-Brother to such cowardly tactics. There must be another way."_

As he thought this he examined his surroundings with a more curious eye,looking for a safer route.

That was when he noticed a missing panel in the wall on the left, surrounded by grot corpses.

Festus' eyes widened as an idea came to his head, and before his advisers could stop him he had drawn his Power-mace and was charging towards the wall. He slammed down upon it with enough force to crack a weak tank's armor and was gratified with a loud crushing sound as he watched the weakened wall fall before him,revealing a thin corridor, wide enough for two marines to walk side by side.

Turning to his followers, Festus simply said,"Shall we get going? It will be rude if we kept our brothers waiting."

With that, The Sons of Bile began walking down the newly discovered passage two at a time, eager to spread Nurgle's gifts to their Blind brothers.


...................................................................................................................................................................


For the next several minutes, the Sons of Bile walked in silence thrue the corridor, the only sound being the yells of Orks that ran past them, towards the explosions.

Jasim smiled to himself as he heard the smaller Orks complain about "not feelen gud."

"_Excellent, it seems the plague is starting to take hold,everything is going according to plan!_" 

He put his armoured hand to his hood-covered temple as he searched the surrounding area for the filtered presence.

"My lord, the secondary power I felt before is growing stronger,I can practicly smell the blood on their hands! I believe it will be less then 5 standard minutes until we hear them. What are your orders?"

Lord Festus looked up from the Gene-seed capsule pinned magnetically to his rusty,iron, chain-link belt and gave the orders that would lead to the first of many confrontions between the Sons of Bile and Venris Angelus on the Space Hulk.

"Alright, Squad Pox and my men will kick down the wall and engage them in close combat, you and Heth will find there "Librarians",as they are called, and eliminate them, Gillian, I need you to find any of their specialists and kill them, if there are none then support my men in their fights."

All the addressed brothers nodded their understanding and prepared themselves for the coming battle, Some giving soft prayers to Mortarian and Nurgle for protection and some drawing their weapons in anticipation.

Gillian spoke up after hearing his master's orders, confusion obvious in his voice, "But what then, will you do lord?"

Festus smirked to himself and began to draw his Bolt-pistal and Power-Mace, both glowing as a result of unnatural rituals and enchantments.

"Me? Well, I guess I will finally meet the man behind the bomb."


----------

